

HP pays $108 million to settle foreign bribery probes - prohor
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/09/us-poland-hp-idUSBREA380EZ20140409

======
DiabloD3
Assuming that they indeed are guilty of this (settling claims such as this
isn't an admission of guilt), that would just be a tiny fraction of the net
profits they made by doing this.

